# (Solved) Windows ME locking up



## susanlprince (Jul 24, 1999)

I use a Compaq Presario 5000 Series Model 5BW120 with WINDOWS ME. 600MHz Intel Celeron Processor, 64 MB RAM, 15.0 GB Hard Drive. 

My computer constantly freezes. It appears to happen most frequently when I am surfing using IE 6 for a browser, but will happen anytime. I notice it most while surfing, because that is what I do! Woooohooooooo!! I digress....anyway...it locks up and I use CAD to end task and the computer goes to the blue screen of doom and gives me an error: 0D :0246 :014F47FB It tells me to hit any key to continue and then it immediately brings up another blue screen and error: 0D :05EC :014F2737

I end up having to reboot, but since the puter is frozen I have to do the dreaded power off.

I have done registry scans/cleaning, system scans/cleaning, virus scans (nothing found) and defragmented the drive. I have reinstalled Windows ME. 

Something else, I have tried unsuccesfully to RESTORE my system to an earlier date, but it won't allow me to. At one point in the past trying to deal with this I tried to restore and the puter froze so I had to power off and ever since then the restore function hasn't worked properly. I thought it would after reinstalling WIndows ME, but it hasn't. 

I need help! Thanks for your time! 

-Sue


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Sue
It appears you may have several problem here so they will have to be addressed one at a time.
Before we get started I would like you to redo a free online virus scan at http://housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/start_corp.asp
If something is found allow Housecall to help remove it.
also
Download, setup and run a Spyware checker AdAware from http://www.lsfileserv.com/downloads.html
Download AdAware 5.0 Version 5.62 and also download the latest Refupdate list. Once AdAware is downloaded unzip and setup the main program. After main program is setup unzip the refupdate list and copy the new reflist into AdAware's main folder replacing the old one there.
Once done find the AdAware ICON exe and run AdAware. If Spyware is found allow AdAware to remove it for you by placing check in the boxes of items found.

After all above is done let us know what was found, and what the programs did with what was found.

Dave


----------



## susanlprince (Jul 24, 1999)

No virus found and here are the results of the scan you had me do for spyware.

I'll attach the text file.

-Sue


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Sue
No viruses that is good, however the spyware you have listed in itself causes random hangs in windows, usually Internet Explorer.
Did you let AdAware Remove the Spyware programs? If not it is important to do so we can get your system back to normal. 
Once AdAware finds references place checks in boxes for each item and allow AdAware to finish. 
The next step is to go to start\run and type in msconfig once there go to the startup tab and then scroll down the list and uncheck any of the spyware components that may still be listed.
Click Apply, click OK and restart system. 
Note: When system restarts you will get a meesage of Selective Startup just click never see box again.

Next we need to review what programs you have starting from the different areas of your registry.

Go to and download startuplog.com from http://home.earthlink.net/~rmbox/Reticulated/Toys.html 
If you do not have a zip program on your computer then at the very bottom of page there is an IE button, click it and on the next page there is an unzipped version available.

Once downloaded, and unzipped, doubleclick to run the startuplog.com program and it will create a notepad which will show us your startup programs. Copy and post the results back here.

Dave


----------



## susanlprince (Jul 24, 1999)

yep, I did delete the spyware stuff. I attached the Startup log to this reply.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## susanlprince (Jul 24, 1999)

It appears the file I saved was not the complete Startup log file...here's the REAL one. Oops...I don't know what I'm doing! LOL

-Sue


----------



## susanlprince (Jul 24, 1999)

oops...forgot the attachement...SEE WHAT I'M MEAN! LOL I need some sleep! HA!

-Sue


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Sue
The file you transferred is just the Stubpaths. Was there more to what was created? It should be a rather long file.
No problem with picking this up tomorrow since I should of been off of here already!
Dave


----------



## susanlprince (Jul 24, 1999)

Here you go!

-Sue


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Sue
Look like what We want to review. Will review and give results tomorrow morn.
Dave


----------



## susanlprince (Jul 24, 1999)

Ok, thanks. I'm in no hurry...been dealing with the trouble for months and I gave up because all I have tried has failed. I feel like I have a clean puter now though!

Goodnight!

-Sue


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Sue
Good morning!
There are three items left that I question.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ITEM 1
--------------
Pctptt Pctptt.exe

(PC Tel)
Country Selection task for PC Tel Modems. This background program is installed with PC Tel modem drivers. It enables you to set the country in which you are using your PC Tel modem. As such, therefore, it is only needed once, when you first install your modem.

Doesn't look as if it is need after initial setup.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ITEM 2
--------------
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"Weather"="C:\\PROGRAM FILES\\AWS\\WEATHERBUG\\WEATHER.EXE 1"

Do you use Weather bug? Having popups displayed during your sessions can cause problems.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ITEM 3
--------------
"System Cleaner Scheduler"="C:\\PROGRAM FILES\\ACCESSORIES\\SYSTEM CLEANER 2001\\Scheduler.exe"

Do you have a purchased copy of system cleaner 2001 or Eval copy?

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Note: All three items I would disable in the startup group that is of course if you did not purchase the System Cleaner. If you did leave that one.
Step 1- Go to Start\run and type in MSConfig and hit enter
Step 2- Once menu appears select the startup tab up top
Step 3- Locate and remove check mark in box for the above
Step 4- Click Apply, Then Click OK and restart system
Step 5- Put check mark in box that will appear saying "You have selected startup......" and click OK
Step 6- Go to Start\Settings\Control Panel\Add-Remove programs
Step 7- Scroll to select Weatherbug highlight and remove
Step 8- Repeat add-remove for System cleaner if you have Eval copy
Step 9- Restart system
Step 10- Open IE and click the Tools tab up top and select Internet options
Step 11- On General tab click the delete Temp Internet files tab and select all offline content
Step 12- While on same page Click the Settings tab next to Temp Internet files delete button and set the option "Every Visit to page" and Click OK
Step 13- Once back to General page lower your History kept to 1 day and click clear History files.
Step 14- Click Apply and click OK
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Now Run your system for a bit and see if the Hangs reoccurs.

If by chance the an error reappears jot down all info in detail such as "such and such error has occurred xxxxxxx in Module xxxxxx. More detail the better.

Keep us posted on how it is going.

Dave


----------



## susanlprince (Jul 24, 1999)

Thank you much for your time now I have another question that I have tried before to get a fix for on a forum such as this with no luck.

I use IE and when I hit the Search button on the toolbar it opens a search menu in the left margin of the browser. 

One day it started opening a page that features the "Go" Search engine...I don't want that. I go in to Tools/Internet Options and click on the Programs tab and need to reser Web settings to their default which gets me the IE default search menu that I want. Anytime I restart my puter it goes back to that GO search. It drives me crazy! How can I fix this oh wise one? 

-Sue

I will let you know if I have anymore trouble with the puter hanging. It does seem to be running a bit smoother, but still it didn't shut down properly.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Sue
Have you tried the search feature after we removed all the Spyware stuff. Try setting it as you wish and then restart system to see if setting hold.
Dave


----------



## susanlprince (Jul 24, 1999)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!

The setting held! Man...all I needed was that nifty little program to get rid of that spyware? Why didn't I know about that sooner? It's been making me crazy for over a year! AND IT WAS SOOOOOOOO SIMPLE! lol

Thanks again! 

-Sue


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Sue
Glad that part is fixed. don't ya just hate those little nagging problems!
Anyway you mentioned "System still does not shutdown properly", what is it doing exactly. Are there Errors, or is it hanging somewhere , if so where, and what do you do to finish the shutdown and do you recieve any errors at startup or does it take long to start?

Dave


----------



## susanlprince (Jul 24, 1999)

When I shut down sometimes it will hang...it gets to the point of about to turn off and never does...the monitor screen is black and the curser is blinking in the upper left corner. It just sits that way until I turn off the computer. I haven't been having the blue screen of doom show up anymore... but the shut down is still troublesome.

-Sue


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Sue
What I would like you to do now is create what is called a bootlog.txt file which will tell us what is starting and shutting down and how successful windows was in completing this task.
Restart your system and once it starts to boot hold the Control key down. Select bootlog.txt file in menu by using the arrow key and hit enter. After system starts up completely then immediatly turn around and shutdown. It is OK to restart now and do as you wish and when I return from work we can review the log.
Dave


----------



## susanlprince (Jul 24, 1999)

I use Windows ME...I click start, Help and the browser opens to read Microsoft Help and Support, but the "page cannot be found". I've been doing a lot of cleaning lately...maybe I cleaned my help file a little too much.

The reason I was using my help file was because I am no longer able to adjust my volume from the keyboard controls. I use a Compaq Presario with some keyboard function...volume/mute button/ CD Rom control? help button...and none are working. I think I must have cleaned that too! LOL My keyboard letters all work and so do the function keys...it's just the "easy access" keys that aren't responding. 

I appreciate your help!

-Sue


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Sue
I thought your system was stable except for the shutdown problem what happened. Did you use the system cleaner software you had listed in startup?
Dave


----------



## susanlprince (Jul 24, 1999)

Ok Dave, 

I have done the safe mode start and chose bootlog.txt. 
What's the next step. I am finding I am having the same trouble I was before but now I am getting many IE errors and it automatically shuts down after freezing up. Hmmmmmmm? 

Also, somewhere along the line I lost my Windows Help File!

-Sue


aaaaaaauuuuuuggggghhhhhh!!!!!!!!


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Sue 
Are we working two threads here?
Setting up the bootlog.txt file just monitors what is starting, if it starts, and what is shutting down and if it shuts down. That would not cause multiple errors or loss of files.

Currently where do we stand with all this? I will move the other thread to here so all others who view do not get confused.
Dave


----------



## susanlprince (Jul 24, 1999)

I thought it was stable too, but after having spent some time on it, I find myself with the same trouble. The system seems to respond better as far as it reacts quicker to commands, but it is still freezing up. I thought it was better, but guess not. Chalk it up to wishful thinking. 

I did use the System Cleaner.

-Sue


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Sue
Ok, now what is going on makes sense.
Any reg cleaners, or system cleaners are very powerful tools and can cause trouble as you have found out.
I am not familiar with this product. Does it have a undo function?
If so see if you can undo the damage.
Dave


----------



## susanlprince (Jul 24, 1999)

Wellllllllll...it has a backup file and after I cleaned and things were working well I thought...."well, things are ok...guess I can delete the backup file now." and with the press of a button, gone! Can't undo anymore. Live and learn. It cleans temp files and deadend shortcuts and stuff like that. Is that bad? LOL My roomate is shaking her finger at me and saying "ohhhhhhhhh Suuuuuuuuuue." (I'm in trouble I fear!)


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Sue
Yes it is possible we are in trouble now! Lets try and see if we can restore the system back to before this problem. You will need a WinME bootdisk to do this next function. If you do not have one go to www.bootdisk.com and locate the WinME bootdisk file, download it and double click the WinME.exe. Have a formatted floppy available to put in drive "A" so it can load files to it.
After bootdisk is created leave bootdisk in "A" drive and restart system. When A:>Prompt appears type C: and hit enter.
Once C:>Prompt appears type in Scanreg /Restore and hit enter.
Once selection screen appears select date prior to using the system cleaner.
After restore is complete restart system and hope.
Dave


----------



## susanlprince (Jul 24, 1999)

I don't understand...if I leave the bootdisk in the A: drive, when the system reboots it tells me it is a non-system disk and won't allow me to reboot unless I remove it from the drive. 

-Sue


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Sue
There may be a problem with the boot disk do this for me.
With system up and running insert the disk in the floppy drive, go to my computer and right click the "A" drive click explore and let me know what you see on the disk. If there is may only give me a couple of entries.
Dave


----------



## susanlprince (Jul 24, 1999)

It just lists WINME with a floppy disk icon.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Sue
OK. This is what happened. When you downloaded the program from Bootdisk .com it placed a WinE.exe program on your desktop or where ever you saved it to. What you need to do now is quick format that disk you have in "A" and then find that WinME.exe you downloaded and double click it. It will then start loading up files on the Disk in "A" drive. After the EXE program is done then restart your system with the Disk in place and that disk should take you directly to the A:>prompt where you can follow the instructions I gave about Scanreg /restore
Dave


----------



## susanlprince (Jul 24, 1999)

Ok, I finally figured it out...I didn't understand that I had to open the WINME.exe file and then make the boot disk. Oh well, got that figured out and restored to the earliest date possible 03/10/2002, I was hoping for earlier dates, since I have been cleaning since I got the System Cleaner program early Feb. I got the program in hopes it might clear up garbage from my puter and help it to run smoother. I haven't really noticed that my puter has run any worse since installation of the Cleaner. It seems to run a bit smoother, actually, but I still have the freeze ups and problems shutting down. I thought I would close some programs before shutting down thinking that they got "tangled" up or something, but it still doesn't always shut down. 

The registry checker finds no errors.

Just now I had IE up to get to this forum and started my Outlook Express e-mail program and it errored: MSIMN has caused an error in MSI.DLL this is a problem I have on and off. Usually the Outlook Express program closes and when I reopen it, it works fine the 2x. Why it won't open on try 1 I don't know. 

I had tried a number of things before posting to this site in hopes to help my system. While using it does seem smoother...my curser stays with my letters now, there was a "lag" before, and my menus pop out without delay...I still am experience the freeze ups especially when IE is running, which is usually because I surf. 

Out of ideas yet? LOL

Would more RAM help me? I wonder if I just have too much stuff on here.

-Sue


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Sue
The System Cleaner may of done damage awhile ago. Review the Bootlog.txt creation that I asked for before. Create one per my instructions and Tomorrow we will review its contents. It is a hidden file so after it is created you will not see it through normal searches.
The bootlog will tell us where startup and shutdown is failing and it may give us some indication on what is going on.
Dave


----------



## susanlprince (Jul 24, 1999)

Ok, did the bootlog thing...we'll deal tomorrow AM.

-Sue


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Sue
The bootlog.txt is a hidden file so go to start\settings\control panel\folder options and click the view tab up top and place a check in "show hidden files and folders" then click apply the click OK.
Now go to start\search and type in bootlog.txt in search files and folders and then hit enter.
If more than one appear select the one you created yesterday evening. Double click to open in notepad and copy its contents and paste it back here in a post. It will be quite long.

Dave


----------



## susanlprince (Jul 24, 1999)

It was too long to paste...I attached it.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Sue
The Bootlog Text file you sent, Was the shutdown successful?
Also a quick glance at the startup part of bootlog listed these as failing. I will have a closer look later after work. 
It appears you have or had a Hasbro interactive program that is failing at boot.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
LoadStart = ARIALALT.TTF
LoadFail = ARIALALT.TTF Failure code is 0002

LoadStart = ARIALALS.TTF
LoadFail = ARIALALS.TTF Failure code is 0002

LoadStart = C:\Program Files\Hasbro Interactive\Atari Arcade Hits 1\Themes\Fonts\Atari vector.ttf
LoadFail = C:\Program Files\Hasbro Interactive\Atari Arcade Hits 1\Themes\Fonts\Atari vector.ttf Failure code is 0002

LoadStart = C:\Program Files\Hasbro Interactive\Atari Arcade Hits 1\Themes\Fonts\Atari raster.ttf
LoadFail = C:\Program Files\Hasbro Interactive\Atari Arcade Hits 1\Themes\Fonts\Atari raster.ttf Failure code 

Dave


----------



## susanlprince (Jul 24, 1999)

I think that sutdown was successful...shutdown is always hit or miss. That Atari game stuff I thought I had unistalled a loooooong time ago.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Sue
Lets start with clearing out the four fonts that are erroring on startup.
Go to start\settings\control panel\fonts folder locate the four fonts 
ARIALALT.TTF 
ARIALALS.TTF 
vector.ttf 
raster.ttf 
Highlight all four by holding down control key and click on each one. After all are highlighted right click and select Cut.
Now open my documents file and paste them there for now.
That will remove them from starting but will not remove them from the registry. Run with them not trying to start for awhile and see if there is any affect. If not the put them back in the fonts folder and then highlight and delete them. You will be prompted to confirm the font delete.
Now We need to run the system and start seeing what errors are occuring. When and if one occurs get a much information on it as possible xxxxx.xxx has caused error in module xxxxx.xxx, also what you were doing and so on. We will try and work through this slowly. As far as shutdown at the moment lets set that aside until the errors are worked out if we can.
The bootlog.txt showed no problem with Win shutdown. Later we will have to try and capture the critter that is creating a systemic error.
Dave

Oh and lock yourself out of that system cleaner for awhile!


----------



## susanlprince (Jul 24, 1999)

None of those fonts are listed in the folder? hmmmmmmmm...could that be why they don't load?


----------



## susanlprince (Jul 24, 1999)

I followed the path to try to find the fonts Hasbro/Atari/themes/fonts or whatever and the fonts don't appear in there either, although a couple of fonts are listed there.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Sue
I was hoping they would of been listed in there. Would of made life easier. I will dig through the registry and try to find if they are listed there. I will get back to you.
Dave


----------



## susanlprince (Jul 24, 1999)

Ok, thanks so much. Question...why do you do this? I really appreciate your time and I am happy you are helping me. I get obsessed when things aren't working correctly...do you do the same? LOL

I need to get some reading done...I'll get back with you tomorrow. 

Have a good night.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

SUE


> Question...why do you do this?


I do it because of several reasons.
1- I really enjoy the people here at TSG!
2- I am also learning as I am going along, and I might add from some very knowledgeable people.
3- I also enjoy helping people in trouble.

Dave


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Sue
Dug through the registry for references to the four Fonts in question. ARIALALS.TTF and RASTER.TTF have a reference under IE however ARIALALT.TTF and VECTOR.TTF do not have Registry references on my system. Both ARIALALS and ARIALALT are in the Font folder. 
First we should get the Two ARIAL fonts added to your font folder. Use the PM (Private Message) below and send me your E-Mail address so I can send you the Two fonts.
Step 1- After receipt, place the two fonts in your C:\Windows folder.
Step 2- Close Windows Explorer and go to start\setting\control panel\fonts 
Step 3- Once there click file up top and click Install new font
Step 4- Browse to find the two fonts you placed in C:\Windows and select for add
Step 5- Make sure the copy fonts to fonts folder in checked at bottom and then click OK.
Step 6- Refresh font folder and make sure fonts are in font folder now.

That it for the two ARIAL fonts.

Now for the Hasbro Interactive problem. Somewhere in the registry or startup folder there is a reference left for that program you said you uninstalled so we will have to find it. Do the above first and then we will move on to the next.

Dave


----------



## susanlprince (Jul 24, 1999)

I must not be getting something right...when I click to install font and browse to the WINDOWS folder, no fonts show up. I tried saving the fonts elsewhere and couldn't find them there either to install. What am I missing?

-Sue


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Sue
Be with you in a bit I have to get the ball rolling on another problem then I will look at the font install.
Dave


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Sue
When you click the install fonts tab and navigate to your C:\Windows folder do you double click the windows folder to open it?
Dave


----------



## susanlprince (Jul 24, 1999)

yep..double click, triple click, quadruple click! LOL The folder icon is open, but nothing is listed in the Fonts Window. I don't get it...I saved the attachments into the Windows folder, then I redid that to make sure and I got the "file already named blah blah blah, do you want to over write?" and I say yes. I go back to install font...nothing there. ????

I'm gonna shut down...bad lightning storm.

Be back later when weather settles a bit.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Sue
Do this, create a new folder on your desktop and cut the fonts out of the C:\Windows folder and paste them into the new folder you created. Now try the install new font and navigate to your new folder to see if they are recognized.
Dave


----------



## susanlprince (Jul 24, 1999)

nope, didn't work. I tried opening the font folder and the fonts in there aren't recognized either! What's up with that?


----------



## susanlprince (Jul 24, 1999)

REmember that annoying problem I mentioned at the beginning of all this that goplay comes up as a search window when I click Search in the toolbar? After I had run the Adware program it had gone away...since I restored the registry to an earlier day...it reappeared. I ran the Adware program again and deleted what it found, but my problem with that stupid Go search is back!


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Sue
Again another strange occurance. Let me investigate further and see. The fonts should be recognized in your folder since they are ttf files.
Will get back.
Dave

Attached is a screen shot of what you should see one you arrive at the folder and it find the contents.


----------



## susanlprince (Jul 24, 1999)

Yep! That's exactly what I see...well, almost...in my font window there are no fonts! Let me know when you start to go crazy...I think I'm already there! LOL


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Sue
Try this, according to MS True type fonts can be added by dragging and dropping into the font folder. Cut and past the fonts given onto desktop and open the font folder in control panel, then drag fonts from desktop to font folder. Let me know what happens.
Dave


----------



## susanlprince (Jul 24, 1999)

Gee...that was simple! ;-)

I had them saved to the desktop...I dragged them into the folder and it was that simple!

Now what?


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Sue
That is not the normal way to install fonts and am concerned about all the problems we have not found yet caused by the System cleaner removing items and Spyware changing things.
Next step would be to remove any vestage of Hasbro from your system assuming you do not have any other Hasbro items running on your machine.
To do this requires registry work so back up your system by creating a new restore point before you do this. Once restore point is created do the following.
-----------------------------------------------
EDIT REGISTRY TO REMOVE HASBRO
-----------------------------------------------
Step 1- Go to start\run and type in regedit then hit enter
Step 2- Click the edit button up top then click find
Step 3- In the find box type in Hasbro and click find next
Note: Regedit will search registry for anything that has the name Hasbro in it.
Step 4- When an item is found the system will stop, highlight and display the item. Make sure it is a Hasbro only item and right click delete the item.
Note: If it a Folder in left pane that is named Hasbro it is safe to delete. If it is an item in the right pane make sure you delete only that item.
Step 5- After item is removed hit F3 to continue search.
Note: Repeat process till the system says finished
Step 6- After System is finished use the minus signs next to the keys in the left pane to collapse the legs of the registry. Collapse all legs and then click registry tab up top and click exit
Step 7- Reread how to make bootlog text and create a new bootlog text so we can see if the four errors are gone at startup.
Attach the new bootlog here so we can review.

Dave


----------



## susanlprince (Jul 24, 1999)

Ok, here it is!


----------



## susanlprince (Jul 24, 1999)

This is some Spyware stuff that keeps showing up and driving me CRAZY! Can you tell from the log what it is and why it keeps showing up? 

-Sue


----------



## susanlprince (Jul 24, 1999)

Oops...forgot to attach the file thingy.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Here is a possible answer to your problem with the Windows Help menu...

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q274264


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Sue
Per your Bootlog.txt file, looks as if Windows itself is starting fine and shutting down fine. How has the error on startup and shutdown been since you said the problem is intermittant? 
Also how did Rog's suggestion work for the Help center problem?
Lastly if you are referring to the doubleclick spyware item that is annoying isn't it. There are many Websites that use doubleclick.
Heres is some recent info on Doubleclick http://news.com.com/2100-1023-803593.html?legacy=cnet
To prevent Doubleclick here is a little many of us use.
Go to IE Tools, Internet options, Security, Restricted sites and add the two following.
*.doubleclick.com
*.doubleclick.net
After you add those two you should not see them appear in an AdAware scan.

Lastly, When do we stand currently with your system problems?
Dave


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

May I jump in for a second here please?

There is a file called *nasties.reg* &what it does is add sites like doubleclick and others to your restricted sites list.

There is a link to it on this page:

http://www.ceepeeu.com/b407spy.html

Find the nasties.reg link and download it. Double click on the downloaded file to enterinto the registry.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Thanks Mosaic!
Did not know someone came up with a neat little reg for that!
Are you up early or just up late again?
Dave


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Long story. I Pm'd you. I had a big mess on this computer. I fixed it. But it was not fun. 

Good luck with this one.


----------



## susanlprince (Jul 24, 1999)

Ok, here's the status...

My help page is back...I found that somewhere as I surfed for info, turns out it was the same page your friend gave me info on.

Start up/shut down seems okay, but I think I'll just need to use the computer like normal and see if there is a difference in stability...it's hard to tell from just one or two times if the thing will freeze.

I added the doubleclick to the restricted sites and I'm gonna shut down and start back up to see if that stupid MSN Search is the default search window that I like to use, or the GO search window that takes over and conquers my search! It was fixed before but it came back when I restored to a time before I ran the Adware program. It keeps reappearing for no apparent reason except to annoy me.

Thanks for your time and work on my puter. I will let you know if I have some problems with the freeze ups continuing...but for now I think I will just play and see how that goes.

Thanks so much!

-Sue


----------



## susanlprince (Jul 24, 1999)

AAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!

IT'S BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK!!!

I'm thinking it wasn't the Adware component afterall, but something I had "cleaned" off my puter with that system cleaner. Well, I'm afraid to use that thing now! LOL 

I don't like that I am FORCED AGAINST MY WILL TO USE THE MSN SEARCH. There should be a law!

-Sue


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Sue
I would suggest staying away from that system cleaner since it is causing all kind of problems. There are other ways to keep you system clean. As far as the search in IE there are some registry checks and changes we can do to help fix that problem. There is no guarentees but we can give it a shot. Let me know if you are up for it.
Dave


----------



## susanlprince (Jul 24, 1999)

I hear that on the System Cleaner!

I'm up for finding out the deal with the search in IE if you are!

-Sue


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Sue 
Print out these instructions for use.
There is no guarentees like I said but we can give it a shot.
Before you do any registry work please create a new restore point so you can fall back on it. 
Now I want you to navigate to the following Registry keys and see if they are as I have listed. If not you will have to highlight and modify them to exactly as I have listed.

Step 1- Go to Start\run and type in regedit and hit enter
Step 2- Once the editor is open you will see major keys that have plus sign in the left pane. These plus signs are used for navigation down the registry leg.
Navigate to 
+ HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
+ SOFTWARE
+ Microsoft
+ Internet Explorer
+ Search
Step 3- Click to open the search folder in left pane and in right pane make sure the two entries are exactly as follows.

Custom Search "http://ie.search.msn.com/{SUB_RFC1766}/srchasst/srchsust.htm"

Search Assistant "http://ie.search.msn.com/{SUB_RFC1766}/srchasst/srchasst.htm"

Look closely and make sure it is as above. If not right click the one wrong in right pane and click modify. Change and then click OK.

The next one is under the same Internet Explorer folder except the subfolder is Main. So location is as follows
+ HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
+ SOFTWARE
+ Microsoft
+ Internet Explorer
+ Main
Click to open the main folder and lnspect and modify if necessary these two in the right pane.

Default_Search_URL "http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch"

Search Page "http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch"

Again make sure there are exactly as above. Modify if necessary.

Step 4- After completion of above use the negative sign in the left pane to collapse the registry leg to top.

Step 5- Last set of changes Navigate to
+ HKEY_CURRENT_USER
+ Software
+ Microsoft
+ Internet Explorer
+ Main
Click to open the Main folder and look at values listed below in right pane

AutoSearch 0x00000005 (5)

Search Bar "http://search.msn.com/spbasic.htm?cp=1252&q="

Search Page "http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch"

Again modify if necessary.
Note the Autosearch is an unusual configuration which you have not seen to this point. If you need to change it just put in the number 5 in the modify box and it will adjust it for you.

Step 6- Collapse the registry leg as befoe and then click registry up top and select exit.

Restart you IE and see if search is fixed. Keep you fingers crossed.

Dave


----------



## susanlprince (Jul 24, 1999)

scapel...I'm going in....


----------



## susanlprince (Jul 24, 1999)

Ah HA! I see that nasty irritating "search assistant"...where did "jethomepage.com/ie" come from? Well...say ADIOS AMIGOS! YOU ARE GOING DOWN!


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

susan,
jethomepage is installed from a registry file which is vbeing executed at startup. It is disguised as a dll
It is named sp.dll

Look for it and uncheck it to disable in MSconfig

Then reboot and delete the actual file. and it will be gone.

To repair and protect your homepage there are a series of steps you can take. Here is an excellent page which not only tells you how to do it , but to recover from an invasion too.

http://www.spywareinfo.com/hijacked.html


----------



## susanlprince (Jul 24, 1999)

ok...question....I'm on Step 5 and have opened the Main folder. I do not see anything that says AutoSearch. Also, I do see additional folders "Default search page" which has that evil "jethomepage.com" addy in it. Do I need to change that as well?


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Susan,

There's another reg key too. this one is regarding performing searches from the address bar.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchUrl

I wish you would go to the page I posted if you are having difficulties. They have registry files for download to repair this damage.

Also, here's a look inside sp.dll the registry file disguised as a dll. See all the keys it modifies? 
You need to be rid if it or this will al be put back again if running from startup.

* REGEDIT4

[HKEY_CURRENT_USERSoftwareMicrosoftInternet Explorer] 
"SearchURL"="http://www.jethomepage.com/ie/" 
[HKEY_CURRENT_USERSoftwareMicrosoftInternet ExplorerMain] 
"Default_Search_URL"="http://www.jethomepage.com/ie/" 
"Search Page"="http://www.jethomepage.com/ie/" 
"Search Bar"="http://www.jethomepage.com/ie/" 
[HKEY_CURRENT_USERSoftwareMicrosoftInternet ExplorerSearch] 
"SearchAssistant"="http://www.jethomepage.com/ie/" 
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINESOFTWAREMicrosoftInternet ExplorerSearch] 
"SearchAssistant"="http://www.jethomepage.com/ie/" 
[HKEY_USERS.DefaultSoftwareMicrosoftInternet Explorer] 
"SearchURL"="http://www.jethomepage.com/ie/" 
[HKEY_USERS.DefaultSoftwareMicrosoftInternet ExplorerMain] 
"Search Page"="http://www.jethomepage.com/ie/" 
"Default_Search_URL"="http://www.jethomepage.com/ie/" 
"Search Bar"="http://www.jethomepage.com/ie/" 
[HKEY_USERS.DefaultSoftwareMicrosoftInternet ExplorerSearch] 
"SearchAssistant"="http://www.jethomepage.com/ie/" *

EDIT: Susan, you are not looking in the right place. Click on MAINin the left pane and then look for the entries in the right pane. These are called String Values.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I see the forum software made the sp.dll hard to read. I will attach it aas a text file. You can open it and see where the changes have been made.


----------



## susanlprince (Jul 24, 1999)

Thank you so much. I will deal tomorrow. All this surgery for this unskilled surgeon has been taxing. I will attempt to deal tomorrow. for now I did delete the sp.dll folder but it still shows in my start up. I unchecked it and all is well for now. 

I've got the Adware program to check for this stuff and downloaded the IDE something something to add pages to my restricted file and hopefully it will keep ME in control of my puter...IF THAT IS EVEN POSSIBLE! LOL

Thank you!

-Sue


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

You are dong well. The idea is to get your search pages back and prevent them fomr being changed again after a reboot.

Next, you are adding to your restricted sites using a registry file.

There is another step you may take in addition. A Hosts file you can download. This will keep you away from more sites as well. When you have a chance, read this page and download the HOSTS file. It is a list of some very ugly sites, and is updated occasionally. You should keep checking for these updates. A Hosts file assigns the addresses of these sites to your own computer so that instead of going to the IP for these sites, you are going no where. No errors, just not going where you do not want to be. It probably has a few the restricted sites reg you will install doesn't. They will complement each other.

http://accs-net.com/hosts/get_hosts.html


----------



## marcg (Jun 12, 2001)

I only skimmed the replies that were already posted. But I also had Windows Me for a time. It was a clean install and shortly there after, I mean shortly, like within minutes time, it was freezing and locking up. I experienced that alot with 98 SE too. Now I have XP and have had no problems what so ever. I think that it is just the glitchy OS of Windows ME and such. Now, I could totally be wrong, but experience with it has made me think otherwise. Sorry I dont have technical advice for you to fix it. I just think its the OS and it would take overhauling to get it right, thats all. 


marcg


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Susan,
I should have mentoined that once you apply the registry and Hosts files to limit sites you will see your pages differently. You will have Page cannot be displayed where ads used to be and also, some empty boxes with red x's. that's normal.



Mo


----------



## susanlprince (Jul 24, 1999)

ok, thanks. I think I am all set now. Life is good. I hear birds singing and saw a butterfly today. He seemed so free, so happy. Probably glad he doesn't have a computer! LOL


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Sue
Quite an experience. Almost like one flew over the cocoo's nest!
So is all OK for now?
Dave


----------



## susanlprince (Jul 24, 1999)

I think so! 

I really appreciate your time and effort!

Things seem to be running well and I played around a bit today like I do and had no trouble with freezing up, I have my search page and my help page back. I am a happy surfer! wooooohoooooooo!!!

-Sue


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Sue
That is great to here! Remember to run AdAware about once per week and keep your virus scanner up to date. 
Will Mark this one solved. 
Enjoy your computer.
Dave


----------



## susanlprince (Jul 24, 1999)

Solved? Hmmmmmmmmmmm

so I thought...

I crashed...


wouldn't even boot... 

I reformatted.

Solved...now! LOL Hopefully.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Sue
Thats to bad you had to Reformat and Install new! Unfortunatly that is where we were heading if all the patchwork to the Registry did not resolve the problems before if only temporary. I guess the System cleaner and all the spyware elements took thier toll!
Well Happy Easter and Happy computing.
Dave


----------

